# what would you call it?



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

when we picked out our cockapoo, cori, she was very red








she slowly got lighter and lighter








i couldn't find a picture of her color now but it is similar to the one above. Her ears and some of her beard are still as red as she originally was but the rest of her body is buff except for a darker line down her back and a creamy white chest i usually just think of her as buff but she has the what and the red fur also. What would you call that, Is it just buff?


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

These kinda show it. Her back is dark and her chest and stomach is very light. Her face is light, her ears and beard are dark.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

gypsy was loke that was a puppy we call her colour now blonde or some people call it buff. she was calld apricaut when we got her. her first haif cut was a bit of a shock lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Emma,

Cori is beautiful x - her colour is known as "blonde". 

The puppy pic shows her to be a dark solid blonde - some normally refer to it as "apricot" - most darker blonde puppies seem to lighten up over time - and the paler ones often darken slightly equally.
It is one reason why we have put "Who's Who" onto our website - so show people how our dogs develop xxx

Stephen xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

i have many born apricot that fade to cream/blonde or buff ,but the puppies that carry the true rare red gene which i have in 2 of my stud dogs always stay red no matter what they are mated to colour genes are a fasinating subject it never fails to amaze me thats why i like breeding cockapoos and poodles ,i have parti colour poodles they are lovely but not an acceptable colour with kennel club how silly is that ? im of on holiday today leaving all in the capable hands of my beautiful daughter sarah janice x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

romeo said:


> i have many born apricot that fade to cream/blonde or buff ,but the puppies that carry the true rare red gene which i have in 2 of my stud dogs always stay red no matter what they are mated to colour genes are a fasinating subject it never fails to amaze me thats why i like breeding cockapoos and poodles ,i have parti colour poodles they are lovely but not an acceptable colour with kennel club how silly is that ? im of on holiday today leaving all in the capable hands of my beautiful daughter sarah janice x


I agree with you, breeding all the different colours is fascinating. Have a nice holiday. Julia x


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

She's beautiful!! Bella is just the opposite. She started out dark chocolate brown and now has lighter areas on her back and neck with her legs, underside, ears and nose still being really dark. I love the variety!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I would call her Blonde... Buff .. or Cream 

Different breeders use different names for this creamy colouring and it can range from very light cream to a almost light apricot colour ... pick which name you like best for it and call her that .. as it all equates to the same colour 

There is no right and no wrong in what you call it btw xxxx


----------

